
Top Israeli prof claims simple stats show virus plays itself out after 70 days - cyrksoft
https://www.timesofisrael.com/top-israeli-prof-claims-simple-stats-show-virus-plays-itself-out-after-70-days/
======
chmaynard
Gosh, if a top professor said it then it must be true!

~~~
Gibbon1
Well crap! Now I have to go and dig up the paper that said the same things
about AIDS in the 1980's.

BRB!!

Back!!

Farr's law applied to AIDS projections. Bregman DJ1, Langmuir AD.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2308183](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2308183)

"The 6 years of incidence data closely fit a normal distribution that crests
in late 1988 and then declines to a low point by the mid-1990s. The projected
size of the epidemic falls in the range of 200 000 cases. A continuing
incidence of endemic cases can be expected to emerge, but we believe it will
occur at a low level."

